

Ask HN: If you have ever played WoW please critique my new site - aaron_vernon
http://www.pathofahero.com

======
Caligula
The design is nice. One suggestion would be to better mimic the ui/colors/look
and feel of WoW's ingame ui. Also add some sort of clan feature where someone
can register a clan that they could also use as their clan/guild website so
like a facebook group.

But disturbing too... A social network where instead of being about the users
personal life, it is about a video game character they play. Luckily there are
a boatload of people whose lives evolve around WoW so it could do very well.

~~~
aaron_vernon
Clan/Guild features are definitely something that I am interested in looking
into. For the initial release, I just wanted to keep it simple and let the
users tell me the sorts of extensions they would be interested in :)

------
sbarski
It does indeed look very good. Nice design and a good concept to boot.

I hope it does well.

------
mattmaroon
FWIW, I'm not a player, but your design looks great. I'm a little iffy about
the menu links near the top. I feel like they shouldn't be separated, and
could maybe use a background that's a little less translucent. Also the word
"legend" is a bit tough to read and should have a period after it.

But the color-scheme and fonts are great. Overall it's pretty solid.

------
arien
Very nice, it could be a great resource for roleplayers (but then I'd remove
the 'uber l33t' line, heheh).

I'd like to mention that the navigation through the journal entries didn't
feel too easy. I'd suggest adding a link at the bottom of each entry to show
the previous one, for example :)

Good luck with your site!

~~~
aaron_vernon
Thanks for the feedback :)

So you were using the real time slider above the journal, but you thought that
a previous and next link placed somewhere would help the navigation?

If so that sounds like a good idea.

~~~
arien
Oh! OK... I actually missed the slider... I was using the links on the right
side (the archives). Now I notice the effect on the picture when I slide and
it's super cool, but I think you could maybe make it stand out more somehow, I
totally didn't see it.

Also, the slider is a bit far from the text, so I'm not sure I would have
related it with the journal entries.

So, I guess I'm trying to say that you should show off the cool stuff a bit
more so silly people like me find it easily :)

~~~
aaron_vernon
Yeah I was worried that people may not see the slider. I am glad that you
think it is super cool, so do I :)

I will look into ways to make it more noticeable.

------
henning
Looks cool. Too bad most WoW players are 13 year old jerks.

~~~
johnyzee
You'd be surprised.

------
truebosko
I don't know what your site actually does without signing up or clicking
around. The first page gives me a vague explanation and some weird browser-in
screenshot.

I would recommend trying to make it easier to understand what you do in your
opening page. I see after clicking through that it looks like a journal for
your WoW character

------
Raphael
"Critique" ain't a verb.

~~~
anirbas
It's not yet a fully accepted verb, but it's becoming one.

